# 1,999,999 nice looking guitars .....



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

..........and then this. I dunno, not what I woulda done.










I like Martin guitars, and we always criticize the traditional companies for trying something new, but this isn't as much a guitar as a modern art, I guess. I hope their 200th Ani's are more guitar, less steampunk.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> ... this isn't as much a guitar as a modern art, I guess.


Let's face it, Martin doesn't make these special editions to be played, might as well mske them look like they belong on a wall.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

That looks amazing. You have to look at it as an art piece rather than a traditional boring guitar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The up close pictures in last month's Guitar Aficionado magazine show how incredible that guitar really is. The inlay work is mind blowing.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> The inlay work is mind blowing.


Inlay work is one thing, however, steampunk is something entirely different.
There are many great lookers out there (mainly electric).
For acoustic, here's a nice subtle example.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Inlay work is one thing, however, steampunk is something entirely different.
> There are many great lookers out there (mainly electric).
> For acoustic, here's a nice subtle example.


Iirc this guitar was not meant to be steampunk inspired. It was an homage to the craftsmanship of high end watchmakers


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Iirc this guitar was not meant to be steampunk inspired. It was an homage to the craftsmanship of high end watchmakers


I have no reason to doubt your word.
The OP referenced steampunk.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I have no reason to doubt your word.
> The OP referenced steampunk.


Someone remind me tomorrow and I'll dig out the article with some details. I have a copy of the magazine in my living room.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that guitar looks like crap

does Martin build watches??

no....

ps I am sick of "steampunk" it is generic overused cliche garbage

OH....THAT IS SO STEAMPUNK!!

where is the puking smiley icon


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I should have put brackets around 'steampunk'. I know it isn't - it was just the closest thing I could think of to the style.

They worked in concert with a small Pennsylvania watch company, thus the motif. But I don't get the connection between guitars and watches. The only connection seems to be geographic. 

Anyways, good for them for doing something different, and the inlay and machining is mahvalous, but I would have gone with more wood and less gears for my 2Mth. That's what makes it art - you'll never please everyone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Let's face it, Martin doesn't make these special editions to be played, might as well mske them look like they belong on a wall.


Exactly--that was the point--they even said so.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I should have put brackets around 'steampunk'. I know it isn't - it was just the closest thing I could think of to the style.
> 
> They worked in concert with a small Pennsylvania watch company, thus the motif. But I don't get the connection between guitars and watches. The only connection seems to be geographic.
> 
> Anyways, good for them for doing something different, and the inlay and machining is mahvalous, but I would have gone with more wood and less gears for my 2Mth. That's what makes it art - you'll never please everyone.


Geographic, and demographic. They guy who buys the 2 million dollar guitar will probably buy the $10k watch on the next page, and then maybe the three $1500+ pairs of cowboy boots on the page after that.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

As a guitar, I find it hideous.
As a piece of art, I find it rather interesting.
I would imagine it's best role is as a conversation starter.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I found a connection that isn't geographic or demographic:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

it doesn't make sense to me....all those mechanics on an almost entirely (ok, tuning heads) un-mechanical instrument.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Anyways, good for them for doing something different, and the inlay and machining is mahvalous, but I would have gone with more wood and less gears for my 2Mth. That's what makes it art - you'll never please everyone.


My father and I were working on an invention where we actually make art that pleases everyone.

We came up with the solution after an hour of brainstorming. I'd love to say the idea came out of nowhere, but the rented office we were in was filled with inspiration.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> My father and I were working on an invention where we actually make art that pleases everyone.


its been done already, the best he could come up with was something that pleases 50% of everyone.
Joe Francis - Wikipedia
TBH, Chuck, you kinda look like him.

the other 50% are served by:
Martha Stewart

if you can figure out a way to merge the two into something palatable for everyone, youre an f-ing genius (time saving hint: no one wants Martha Gone Wild).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like it. Too much of the same old same old everywhere. The aesthetic is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I like it too. 
It's inlay and marquetry.
Why not gears? 
Why does it have to be birds or dragons or snowflakes or dolphins or squares or trapezoids or dots or anything else that has nothing to do with guitars.
William Laskin has no problem with fanciful inlay.
Nor do I.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> My father and I were working on an invention where we actually make art that pleases everyone.
> 
> We came up with the solution after an hour of brainstorming. I'd love to say the idea came out of nowhere, but the rented office we were in was filled with inspiration.


One night in Whistler my former manager & I solved world hunger over a bottle of whisky. Unfortunately nobody wrote it down.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The guitar I showed in the 1st post is a one-off, to hang in their museum (or somewhere). They are also selling a limited edition version, called the D-200 Deluxe. 

D-200 Deluxe Dreadnought Guitar | C.F. Martin & Co.

I actually like it more. More wood, less metallica. The inlays seem a bit tastier to me. And pre-SITES brazilia RW back, with lots of wooden inlays on it. I think the only metal is the soundhole rosette. And it comes with a watch, for the 2% of the population that still wears one of those.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> One night in Whistler my former manager & I solved world hunger over a bottle of whisky. Unfortunately nobody wrote it down.


Reminds me of the times when I wish that I listened to my father.
_'what did he say?'_
I don't know .. I never listened.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah, no steampunk guitars for me. I like Goth guitars better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah, no Steampunk for me. I prefer Goth guitars. Some of them are downright gorgeous!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if their count included these:












& other electric guitars?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I know someone who owns one of those solidbodies. He's a trombone player so I thought perhaps I would try and buy it. But I don't particularly like the looks of it so I'll wait till he's real desperate. 

He may have already sold it. Probably good quality woods and construction though - made in the US in the 80's or 90's, if I recall. And it would be the only one at, well, wherever I was.


----------

